
How physics lost its way (2018) - sjcsjc
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/how-physics-lost-its-way/
======
platz
pbs spacetime on this topic recently:

[https://youtu.be/_izocEgArtQ](https://youtu.be/_izocEgArtQ)

[https://youtu.be/CJx3gLkebIA](https://youtu.be/CJx3gLkebIA)

